# Tug2.com server maint Oct. 18, 2022



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2022)

Have been seeing a pretty steady slowdown of the server that hosts the ratings/reviews/marketplace so we are performing some hardware upgrades this evening (well, tomorrow early am) in hopes of fixing the issue!

the tug2.com server may be down for up to an hour while we perform this maintenance.

appreciate your patience!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2022)

seems to have corrected the slowness issue today anyway!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> seems to have corrected the slowness issue today anyway!


Looks Ok?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2022)

have had no visible issues since the upgrade, and its no longer lagging!


----------

